# What subculture has the worst internet presence?



## JambledUpWords (Sep 3, 2019)

So what subcultures do you think have the worst internet presence? It can be from any social media.


----------



## LateNightComics (Sep 3, 2019)

Social Justice.


----------



## Tahoma (Sep 3, 2019)

Obligatory "Kiwi Farms" answer.


----------



## Androgynous Bitch (Sep 3, 2019)

Trannies


----------



## tehpope (Sep 3, 2019)

Furies. There is no other option.


----------



## Begemot (Sep 3, 2019)

Libertarians


----------



## MG 620 (Sep 3, 2019)

Bronies, furries, troons, "body positive" fatties.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 3, 2019)

JOJO fans.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Sep 3, 2019)

Any group that is overtly political, especially if they orbit YouTube personalities.


----------



## FitBitch (Sep 3, 2019)

Flurries, duh. The amount of gross, blatant degeneracy on display at all times from this one community dwarfs everything else by comparison. It's like putting a red giant next to earth to compare size differences.


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Sep 3, 2019)

Ryotaro Dojima said:


> JOJO fans.



Show me on the doll where DIO za warudo'd you. 

Trannies though to answer the question, followed shortly by weebs. 

Yes I see the contradictory nature of that statement, I just like that punchy ghost men anime.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Sep 3, 2019)

Furries: Fully half of them (at least) are literal potatoes and the other half are a bunch of predatory child-fuckers. 


And there's a lot of overlap, of course.


----------



## Autisimodo (Sep 3, 2019)

Redditors, they have everything bad wrapped up in one shitty website.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Steven Universe & Homestuck


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 3, 2019)

actual autists


----------



## AshitPie (Sep 3, 2019)

Straight White Men


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 3, 2019)

White "people".


----------



## CheezzyMach (Sep 3, 2019)

1. Troons

2. SocJus tards

3. Furries


----------



## ZooSmell (Sep 3, 2019)

-Bronies
-Furs 
-Atheists
-People who unironicly follow or get involved in "YouTuber Drama"


----------



## OjSimpsonFan21 (Sep 3, 2019)

1. Anyone overly vocal about politics online 
2. Social Justice crowd
3. /pol/ and similar 
4. Weeaboos with special commendation to Jojo fans
5. Anyone easily offended


----------



## Grinrow (Sep 3, 2019)

Animal rights activists. I support the idea, but go on any video where someone is filming 2 animals fighting in a zoo and you'll see these spergs in the comments spouting self righteous bullshit about how they should be free in the wild and not in a cage.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 3, 2019)

LateNightComics said:


> Social Justice.





Androgynous Bitch said:


> Trannies





Triggered Fivehead said:


> Bronies, furries, troons, "body positive" fatties.





FatFuckFrank said:


> actual autists



Should just lump all of this under Something Awful. They were the pioneers that got this madness started.


----------



## Grinrow (Sep 3, 2019)

Apoth42 said:


> Should just lump all of this under Something Awful. They were the pioneers that got this madness started.


Its painfully ironic that a site called something awful is a cesspool of all the awful shit that plagues the internet nowadays


----------



## JM 590 (Sep 3, 2019)

Undertale is probably the #1 franchise for the ratio of product quality:fanbase quality

It's a terrific game, but hoo boy, its fans are terrible and their detractors are even worse.


----------



## RLS0812 (Sep 3, 2019)

Alphabet Soup usually have the most ... oddball ... people.

 Name anyone who is 'hardcore' into Alphabet Soup and acts 'normally' .


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Sep 3, 2019)

Literal cuckolds (with a special mention to those that want to be cucked by black men only), atheists/skeptics, Social Justice Warriors, pretty much most political shit, the Jewtube drama sphere, Jewtube (((influencers))) and people that do fucking episode by episode reviews of anime. Also, Jewtube commenters and reaction/prank channels.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 3, 2019)

Normies.


----------



## PL 001 (Sep 3, 2019)

Tabletop gaming has gotten pretty bad, being slowly infested by socjus types. Most of the old forums/pages i used to visit are like this now. Can't just talk about the game, suddenly your orc barbarian is a symbol of toxic masculinity, or your vampire walking the streets is a metaphor for troonery ect...


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 3, 2019)

Androgynous Bitch said:


> Trannies


There's a peculiar psychosis about them. They hate their own junk, but yet, there are legions of guys who wanna get nailed by them.

And they capitalize.

Trans porn commands a premium price, but they hate pornographers. "Exploitative," they say.

No one is putting a gun to your head, honeybunch!

They hate their own fanbase worse than game studios.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Sep 3, 2019)

Definitely those predatorial MRA/SJW activists who alienate both men and women so they can sell you a book or a t-shirt.


----------



## TotallyAChick (Sep 3, 2019)

I would say either Incels that are open about hating women or Furries.
Edit: also Prank Youtubers


----------



## Shokew (Sep 3, 2019)

Oh, I love this thread, already... So much to say from me here:

- Weebs in general (especially those that make fun of you liking OTHER cultures over their rather crappy one, ESPECIALLY America.)

- The cartoon "community" (which is worse than Weebs because they hate fun and silly/wacky stuff, which is what cartoons usually excel at all throughout history, even if there are some, emphasis on SOME, good serious ones)

- Ponyfags (And just all Furfags in general who think their Shit is normal and acceptable in plain sight)

- LPSTubers (playing with cheap-ass toys and not keeping their fan fiction BS to themselves)

- ANYTHING 4/8/whatever-chan (even if /pol/ sounds fun to make fun of)

- SJWs in general (for making things harder for actually sane LGBTQ folk)

- Feminists / Incels / Trannies / anything else deriving from SJWBS in general.

- YouTube drama and the commentary "community" spawned from it (and anything that creates said drama and makes the platform not worth using / encourages making a less crappy one for videos to watch that are actually fun.)

- Anyone who uses politics to spread conflict / drama anywhere, especially online, as in YouTube (I may not like him, but Trump won and nobody put against him can stop him, try as you might. Give up and shut up.)


----------



## Fartwhistle (Sep 3, 2019)

Valiant said:


> Definitely those predatorial MRA/SJW activists who alienate both men and women so they can sell you a book or a t-shirt.


Please don't include people like Alison Tieman or Karen Straughn on that list.

(Fucking Canada... What's gotten into you?)


----------



## Jmz_33 (Sep 3, 2019)

K-pop Stans.

Fuck K-pop.


----------



## Shokew (Sep 3, 2019)

Fartwhistle said:


> Please don't include people like Alison Tieman or Karen Straughn on that list.
> 
> (Fucking Canada... What's gotten into you?)



Canada was always weaker than France (which has become much weaker than ever), and witnessing it daily isn't even fun to make fun of anymore.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 3, 2019)

People who don’t calm down


----------



## Easterling (Sep 3, 2019)

Fetishists, its a broad term I know but any of that deviant stuff such as inflation or ABDL is pretty degenerate.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Sep 3, 2019)

Going to second that about fetishists. Constantly pushing the line ever further and to nowhere good IMO. 

If anyone told me in the future there would be entire hugbox communities for dog fuckers, pedophiles and people who like to shit on each other I'd have laughed.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Sep 3, 2019)

E-political types on either side are way too self-assured and that's pretty annoying. You're not going to achieve anything screeching into the nether and you're not enlightened because you read some faggy philosopher and for some reason you're easily influenced enough to just go along with that.

'Progressive' predators. I'd argue the LGBT community is facing "backlash" because of a mixture of the extreme pride parade shit, the troons and some of the MAP shit, all of which makes normal people even within that community itself cringe.

Self diagnosed mental illness. You're not a professional, you can't say you have some romanticized version of a rare disorder for attention. Go visit a mental hospital and see the actual implementation of what you're adopting as a costume you swine.

So I guess SJWs and the spergier elements of anti-SJWs.


----------



## Judge Holden (Sep 3, 2019)

Trick question.

Whichever fandom is most popular among literal autists and "lolsokooky" media people/social media people/e-celebs and those desperate to be them, due to the fact that whichever one in vogue winds up with the double curse of insufferable tardation and said media people/social media people/e-celebs/wannabes endlessly babbling about it on any outlet they can find and using what little influence they have to drag the fandom into pointless drama, thus drawing in more autists and more insufferable media people

To be popular among both such groups, something has to be extremely basic and uncomplicated in concept and most often covered in bright and shiny colours so as to attract the autists, while also being "normie accessible" enough to not scare away the image obsessed media people/social media people/e-celebs/wannabes who want to be seen as quirky and random and geeky but not as literal retard babies or obsessed with "icky and gross" stuff with too many spikes or scary images

This explains why pretty much every single popular cartoon/YA book/pop music fandom winds up being such an unspeakable shitpile thanks to both autists trying to use the subculture as stage to broadcast their own cringe and depravity, and shitty wannabe famous people wanting to increase their profile by virtue of being "famous person who is also totally geeking out over dumb retard shit" and by whatever drama they think will get them more of that sweet clout and attention

Obviously this means that bronies, furries, harry potter fans, and...erm...fans of whatever shit is trendy in pop music these days wind up being infested with such specimens and thus why they have such a negative reputation among our kind


----------



## GavinBranson (Sep 3, 2019)

Pedophiles. Duh.


----------



## Easterling (Sep 3, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Trick question.
> 
> Whichever fandom is most popular among literal autists and "lolsokooky" media people/social media people/e-celebs and those desperate to be them, due to the fact that whichever one in vogue winds up with the double curse of insufferable tardation and said media people/social media people/e-celebs/wannabes endlessly babbling about it on any outlet they can find and using what little influence they have to drag the fandom into pointless drama, thus drawing in more autists and more insufferable media people
> 
> ...


I dare say Sonic has the most infamy amougst those fandoms.


----------



## Crichax (Sep 3, 2019)

I say modern Homestuck fans have dethroned Steven Universe in being the worst fandom ever. They've taken part in cancel culture against the creator (Hussie) they claim to love this year because he made an ARG with Nazi jokes.

Hussie's apology (which he shouldn't have given)


----------



## BR55 (Sep 3, 2019)

Culture War spergs.
And truth be told I think the Right Wing side of it is actually worse.
I mean when ever I see a video by the Quartering or American Krogan in my recommended list that's just 15 minutes of crowing that Captain Marvel dvd sales have tanked my first thought is "Oh this is a totally worthwhile use of your time".
Bitching and having a Two Minute Hate about a studio and actress who couldn't give less of a shit about you.
But hey Flat Ass Woman BTFO and she starred in a throughly "meh" capeshit film and spat out some feminist hot takes so she's like worse than Stalin or some shit.
There are plenty of other things that they sperg about too like "How Doom Eternal speaks to Western Kind" or "Infinity Ward told a gaming journalist to fuck off. I'm absolutely buying Modern Warfare now!", both actual titles by the way.
It's just the most autistic and pathetic drivel imaginable.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 3, 2019)

LGBT+ Muslims


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 3, 2019)

Trannies/Pedos. By a fucking mile ever since they started droning ISIS/AQ Twitter posters


----------



## downwardspiral (Sep 3, 2019)

boomers


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 3, 2019)

Furries, this should be the only choice.

SJWs are just a laughing stock.
Reddit is contained in their own little shithole of a website.
/pol/ is contained in their own little shithole of a board.
Fat positive types will die from a heart attack.
Weebs will not breed.
Atheists will be punished by Allah almighty, inshallah!
70% of trannies will kill themselves anyway, the 30% aren't a problem.

Furries are the worst, I cannot be convinced.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Sep 3, 2019)

So awhile back I stumbled upon this girl who was mentioned on the forums who considered herself  a #WOKE person of white people who believe by selling themselves into sexual servitude to blacks that they are paying reparations here is what I found on that


Spoiler: Laughingstock






			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/obscure-laughingstocks.277/post-5188379
		





Little did I know that by cracking open this door I would find  a community that is a nightmare amalgam of some of the most tarded things I've ever seen

Also I've seen this phenomenon mentioned in passing in this thread:



Spoiler: White to black






			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/blacktowhite-net.56750/
		





So in these communities there is an under current of Dominant Black men who fuck submissive White men and it isn't considered gay because "White men can't be men"

So these White "men":

1) get married

2) embrace full cuckholdery (with a predilection for Black men)

3) Troon out & fuck black men

4) worse...

So alot of this particular group of men call themselves Sissy's and are into complete emasculation and for whatever UnGodly reason ABDL (diaper fetish)

I give you the worst pictures ever



Spoiler: Further proof God is dead


















These are all of one account in particular see further spoiler



  

All examples were taken from this Twitter user.


Spoiler: my god...


















They also do something called a "chastity cage" where they put their cocks in a vice
Not safe for life:



Spoiler: You sick fucks












The community is also into FinDom  (exclusive to black people as the Dom)





Here is a pic I found of a sissy community meet up


Spoiler: Noooooooo









Uncanny valley much

Anyway that's all I've got for right now I'm out


----------



## JM 590 (Sep 3, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> So awhile back I stumbled upon this girl who was mentioned on the forums who considered herself  a #WOKE person of white people who believe by selling themselves into sexual servitude to blacks that they are paying reparations here is what I found on that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Laughingstock
> ...


JFC man, that's.. comprehensive.  If you got notifications for every time I changed my ratings you could see my stages of grief, starting with Islamic Content, then Horrifying, then Winner.  Well done, I think that reduced my lifespan by at least a month.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Sep 3, 2019)

Piss said:


> JFC man, that's.. comprehensive.  If you got notifications for every time I changed my ratings you could see my stages of grief, starting with Islamic Content, then Horrifying, then Winner.  Well done, I think that reduced my lifespan by at least a month.


Tell me about it. This site is one of the major reasons I can laugh everyday and drink... If you ever want to feel better about yourself as an individual just click on a few of their common hashtags and you can instantly feel simultaneous relief and horror


----------



## Digital Thunder (Sep 3, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> So awhile back I stumbled upon this girl who was mentioned on the forums who considered herself  a #WOKE person of white people who believe by selling themselves into sexual servitude to blacks that they are paying reparations here is what I found on that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Laughingstock
> ...



Is there a name for this variety of fetish? I've come across this _exact _shit multiple times going down Tumblr rabbit holes, but it's so particular and there's enough separate fetishes consolidated into it that it's difficult to point at it and give it a name. It's so bizarre.

To actually contribute, band fandom denizens in general. The further away from radio pop, the worse it gets. Shoutout specifically to the EDM fandom for this cow of yore (NSFW).


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Sep 3, 2019)

Forum mods. They’re always scheming in their little safe space hugbox tucked in some private location plotting to rule the site and sucking up for some good goy points. Always crying victim because no one likes them.  At least the mods are labeled...



Rancid Flid said:


> LGBT+ Muslims
> 
> View attachment 920151


 I somewhat enjoy the paradox. Gives me a good chuckle, especially when some woke LGBTxxxxxx or ally travels to a muslim hotbed, then ends up taking a quick trip down to the farthest sidewalk or sold in some Dirkastans curry meat market.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 3, 2019)

Offen Ded Tardreee said:


> Forum mods. They’re always scheming in their little safe space hugbox tucked in some private location plotting to rule the site and sucking up for some good goy points. Always crying victim because no one likes them.  At least the mods are labeled...
> 
> 
> I somewhat enjoy the paradox. Gives me a good chuckle, especially when some woke LGBTxxxxxx or ally travels to a muslim hotbed, then ends up taking a quick trip down to the farthest sidewalk or sold in some Dirkastans curry meat market.



Yep, maximum irony isn't it ? Good for a laught though.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Sep 3, 2019)

Digital Thunder said:


> Is there a name for this variety of fetish? I've come across this _exact _shit multiple times going down Tumblr rabbit holes, but it's so particular and there's enough separate fetishes consolidated into it that it's difficult to point at it and give it a name. It's so bizarre.


Yes there is a name for it but this individual in particular doesn't represent the whole because he is also a piss fetishist, FinDom, ABDL and many more I'm sure

So "Sissies" is what they call themselves and they generally get off on "small dick humiliation" and being subs in the BDSM community. This guy in particular has almost every pussified fetish under the sun though. Several of the sissies are into BBC but it isn't exclusive to that as far as I know. Yes it's very bizarre and the rabbit hole never ends I found this particular weirdo by looking through several of the "cuck hashtags" mainly: #SayNoToWhiteBoys2019 #QueenofSpades #Snowbunny #Cuck #SissyTraining and many many more. Just search around on Twitter and you'll find them. The weirdest shit is finding the weird "Kemet Kangz" that fuck these Troons and are adamant that it isn't gay because "The only True men are black men"

Truly some of the greatest mental gymnastics at play


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Sep 3, 2019)

Paedophiles and incels. That's more or less a tautology, though.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 3, 2019)

The only correct answer is Social Justice Warriors and I'll tell you why, they want to infect and control literally _everything_.

Other internet subcultures may be disturbing but if you don't seek them out, they can be pretty safely ignored most of the time, but SJWs will come to you, I've seen time and time again the SJW mindset infect and ruin online communities literally like a virus, it's terrifying really.


----------



## Crichax (Sep 3, 2019)

BR55 said:


> And truth be told I think the Right Wing side of it is actually worse.



Unbelievable that people like TheQuartering would stand up for anti-consumer corporations like Activision. And it's even more unbelievable that actually competent YouTubers like Nick Nitro somehow watch his videos.


----------



## OneEyedCool (Sep 3, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:
			
		

> E-political types on either side are way too self-assured and that's pretty annoying. You're not going to achieve anything screeching into the nether and you're not enlightened because you read some faggy philosopher and for some reason you're easily influenced enough to just go along with that.


You only reach any enlightenment through intense physical suffering along with the mental learning.


My list:

-RPG gamers.  They blow their love for their fandom way out of proportion like all other genres of games come at a distant 10th or something.  Finding DOOM fan sites or fan art in 2005 was hard enough as it was.
-SIM players
-the know-it-alls on Yahoo! News comments section.  
-when chain-mail was a serious problem
-the young guys in their mid-20s smoking weed every day with a persecution complex when they are too lazy themselves to use the common sense not to get caught again by the authorities.  They would have huge crudely drawn images of weed and weed symbols at the top of their webpages blow up like 500% and the tone of their place would be like a reggae listener that could not be shot down.
-Lipstick feminists.  When they would side with Mens Rights Activist then pull the rug from under them when they wanted special treatment and leave all of the lesbians out in the cold.  
-Bro culture.  
-World Net Daily website.  Its tries to make its presence like a high authority that your grandmother commanded when you were a little kid.  They use a cheaper format to visually display their webpages that isn't far off from a tabloid.


----------



## LazyLizard (Sep 3, 2019)

(((fellow white people)))


----------



## Kotaro (Sep 3, 2019)

"""Sex Workers"""

honestly 'nuff said.


----------



## RLS0812 (Sep 3, 2019)

Easterling said:


> Fetishists, its a broad term I know but any of that deviant stuff such as inflation or ABDL is pretty degenerate.


Everyone has a fetish of some kind ... some folks more amusing than others


Spoiler


----------



## Prof. Loco (Sep 3, 2019)

Tik Tok , the offspring of Musicaly


----------



## YayLasagna (Sep 3, 2019)

Furries. They seemed to have forgotten no one cares what they think and have gotten bold since then.


----------



## SugarSnot (Sep 4, 2019)

The worst group of people on the internet don't have a very public presence at all. They are the opportunistic snakes who enter communities and schmoozy their way up to moderator positions and bide their time until they have enough power and seniority to fill the moderation with their own sociopolitical allies. From there they start making adjustments to the rules so they can carve out the community _they _want, essentially becoming a hub for their ilk. I've seen it more from social justice types, but it is not exclusive to them. Wherever these people inject themselves, there will be rot.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Sep 4, 2019)

WWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDD MMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNN


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 4, 2019)

All of them. If your main defining personality trait is being part of a subculture, you're already prime lolcow material


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Sep 4, 2019)

The only correct answer is _everyone other than us_.


----------



## Phosphophyllite (Sep 5, 2019)

any subculture originating from tumblr or twitter


----------



## Jihadi Daddy (Nov 23, 2019)

Digital Thunder said:


> Is there a name for this variety of fetish? I've come across this _exact _shit multiple times going down Tumblr rabbit holes, but it's so particular and there's enough separate fetishes consolidated into it that it's difficult to point at it and give it a name. It's so bizarre.
> 
> To actually contribute, band fandom denizens in general. The further away from radio pop, the worse it gets. Shoutout specifically to the EDM fandom for this cow of yore (NSFW).


Not to necro but whatever happened to Yeff, iirc as of lately she doesn't draw creepyass real person porn anymore and instead literally ONLY EVER talks about Golden Kamuy. She nuked her tumblr too, even before tumblr banned all porn. She was one of my favorite cows back in the day.


----------



## WeeMars (Nov 23, 2019)

Cartoon Reviewers and the Cartoon online subculture in general.


----------



## Kheapathic (Nov 23, 2019)

Progressives/SJWs.

Aside from their general shittiness, they infect or champion other things and make already bad groups worse.


----------



## Digital Thunder (Nov 23, 2019)

UwUnit 731 said:


> Not to necro but whatever happened to Yeff, iirc as of lately she doesn't draw creepyass real person porn anymore and instead literally ONLY EVER talks about Golden Kamuy. She nuked her tumblr too, even before tumblr banned all porn. She was one of my favorite cows back in the day.


I have no clue, as I completely lost interest in her art and antics (and Skrillex, funny that) well before I could care about what she'd glom onto in the future. Never heard of _Golden Kamuy_ before you mentioned it, but her getting way too into Japanese characters isn't too surprising considering her former(?) obsession with Yugi Mutou and that one Egyptian _Animal Crossing_ resident.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Nov 23, 2019)

troons and anime troons wanting to become their cute anime gril.


----------



## Letora (Nov 23, 2019)

tehpope said:


> Furies. There is no other option.


----------



## tuscangarder (Nov 24, 2019)

Pol tards
Neo Nazis
Right wing extremists


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 24, 2019)

Nerds. Care about the Star Wars enough to discuss it on an online forum for 900 pages? Please come and have an educated discussion about Star Wars with fellow pedophiles in this comfortable shower room:


----------



## Revo (Nov 24, 2019)

egos


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 25, 2019)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Nerds. Care about the Star Wars enough to discuss it on an online forum for 900 pages? Please come and have an educated discussion about Star Wars with fellow pedophiles in this comfortable shower room:
> 
> View attachment 1023017


Are you quite sure your last name is spelled with a G and not a K?


----------



## Deodar (Nov 25, 2019)

LGBT, only contested by furries and weebs


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 25, 2019)

Likely the "gaming community."  Just think about it.


Most of the "gaming" forums are SJW circle jerks
People move in a heard to whatever trendy BS is popular at the time even if the quality sucks
People take stupid shit so seriously I expect to see gaming Imams before long (e.g. "lol you're not playing on autism++ difficulty with iron man mode enabled?  Tsk tsk tsk, that's not Halal you know?")
You see un-ironic socialists berating third worlders with 90s laptops while bragging about their 10,000 dollar rigs on the regular
Boomeresque satisfaction when it comes to copy-pasta content
Soyboyish cult followings of certain devs, or dev studios (e.g. Hideo Kojima) 
"lol it's not retro enough.  I think you should literally require rgb connections to play this game"  
Seriously, the older you get the less willing you are to play with a mic 
If you're skilled at an online game you're a cheater and will get banned, and if you're bad you'll get kicked if that's an option.  
(((gaming journalism)))
Half the amateur critics think they should be pro critics
Most of the pro critics should be amateur critics
Inflated self importance (e.g. Sargon)


----------



## Iriya Asagao (Nov 25, 2019)

Twitter. 

Could've been Tumblr but the Gods have smite the evil from that hell hole.

Now Tumblerinas are on exodus towards Twitter.


Why doesn't Kiwifarm have 4chan tier powers? You guys disappoint me


----------



## W00K #17 (Nov 25, 2019)

Jamband forums


----------



## Draza (Nov 25, 2019)

Weebs and Star Wars Fans.


----------



## Ghostse (Nov 26, 2019)

Trannies. 



Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Nerds. Care about the Star Wars enough to discuss it on an online forum for 900 pages? Please come and have an educated discussion about Star Wars with fellow pedophiles in this comfortable shower room:
> 
> View attachment 1023017



Spoken like a man who's never taken a shower in his life.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 28, 2019)

Normie anime fans. The kind that aren't aware shows exist outside of English dubs on Netflix.
They may not be the loudest, but God damn are they insufferable.


----------



## Shokew (Nov 28, 2019)

Captain Chromosome said:


> Normie anime fans. The kind that aren't aware shows exist outside of English dubs on Netflix.
> They may not be the loudest, but God damn are they insufferable.



Anime fans in general are mostly insufferable and you should expect nothing less, nigga.


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Nov 28, 2019)

Shokew said:


> Anime fans in general are mostly insufferable and you should expect nothing less, nigga.


True, but I can commiserate with fellow degenerates, not normal people who watch Boruto.


----------



## Based Papa John (Nov 29, 2019)

SJW's (by extension Steven Universe Fans)
Alt-Right, /pol/ types (before they get banned)
Weebs
Sonic Fans
Furries
Fedora Tippers
r/childfree-types
Sweety Squad


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 30, 2019)

SJW's, Furries, Troons, Punks, and Steven Universe fans.

Of course, there tends to be a lot of overlap among these groups.


----------



## Romper Stomper (Nov 30, 2019)

all versions of /pol/s, lefty and righty.
people who take rightypols seriously prove horseshoe theory, literally the right wing equivalent of sjw's except with more mass shooters
also /leftypol/
everything is bannable idpol, except actual idpol, which is fine

as always fuck jannies and fuck jews


----------



## betterbullocks (Nov 30, 2019)

Spoiler








Here's a hall of fame, courtesy of the cursed images thread


----------



## Maxliam (Dec 4, 2019)

betterbullocks said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I click on that spoiler link? why have you forsaken me, lord?


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 5, 2019)

Maxliam said:


> Why did I click on that spoiler link? why have you forsaken me, lord?


You know what you did, bitch


----------



## Bad Headspace (Dec 6, 2019)

I will give a novel take here:
Perverts or we can call them coomers. I consider them a subculture of their own. See any comment section under a nsfw pic. I think reading those weird rp lite comments stopped more people touching themselves than no fap november ever will. Also they really know no bound where to put that content, so they end up being identified as a person who likes weird porn.

Lovely.


----------



## Milk Mage (Dec 6, 2019)

Redditors.


----------



## Biology Book (Nov 21, 2020)

JoJo, Danganronpa, kpop, Bnha, fans (bnha is like 2010's hetalia), fandom antis, 90% of twitter, shippers, fujos, autistic people and us Kiwis


----------



## Alessonincrippliningdepre (Jul 19, 2021)

Stans in general.
Like they so toxic for no reason


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 26, 2021)

Arsenal fans, England soccer fans and of course fair weather bandwagoners.


----------



## ClownBrew (Jul 26, 2021)

"STAYING HOME SAVING LIVES"
"FULLY VACCINATED"
#ISupportTheNHS
#ClapForOurHeroes/#ClapForOurCarers
"I TRUST THE SCIENCE"


----------



## Sketch Turner (Dec 28, 2021)

Nintendo fans. They seem to control most of the memes and media that the spergs and trannies basically make their entire lives.

For some reason, every single tranny I have ever encountered originally started from Nintendo circles of some sort or having an interest in Nintendo-adjacent circles - before being upstreamed into anime, retro tech, furries, and then ultimately trooning out.

Discord servers and Twitter's "who to follow" system have made people really easy to find and influence as autistic people have a bigger habit of copying others verbatim.

Nintendo is also really close to the hearts of a lot of young children so that's easy access for a lot of pædos (see: Smash Fanbase).


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Dec 28, 2021)

Furries for degeneracy.
But I personally cant stand the twitch community.

A bunch of attentionwhores, not only for the thots gaming the system but inbetween themselves when spamming the chat like a bunch of spergs in the hopes of being noticed by who ever is streaming.  Constant referencing to "like if you saw it on xyz s stream" on anything they comment online.  Also Ive seen so many of them say that they "suck at the game but love watching it" which essentially means that they kept losing on their favourite game, got bullied out of ranked lobbies and are stuck living vicariously through others. Living here being playing videogames.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Dec 28, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Any group that is overtly political, especially if they orbit YouTube personalities.



how about any group that orbits youtube personalities whose whole content is reaction videos?


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 28, 2021)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> how about any group that orbits youtube personalities whose whole content is reaction videos?


Reaction videos are always lower on the totem than the videos they’re reacting to.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Dec 28, 2021)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Reaction videos are always lower on the totem than the videos they’re reacting to.


th at fucking faggot kike He He or whatever the fuck his name is is the worst for it while somehow having a fanbase. him and that hasan dude


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (Dec 30, 2021)

Furries.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

White people.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 30, 2021)

Abbos.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Abbos.


Fair point but only because I am the entire abbo internet presence.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Dec 30, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Abbos.


Counterpoint:


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Dec 30, 2021)

To be honest anything on reddit especially r/vegans.


----------



## Red Hood (Dec 31, 2021)

Everything. Everything gets worse when you add the internet in. 

Somehow the internet can take something as pure as Heroes of Might and Magic 3 and make it insufferable.


----------

